# VLC + Apple Remote + Leopard



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Is there any way to use your apple remote with VLC under leopard???

I know it works with tiger, but doesn't seem to work with leopard.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I think the apple remote is only usable to control iTunes and FrontRow as well as just the normal volume.


----------



## DefCon (Apr 9, 2007)

Check out Remote Buddy! It lets you use the remote for pretty much anything. I use it for my home theater mini and I can use my iPhone as the coolest remote ever (works with the Touch too).

Home // IOSPIRIT - fueling creative minds worldwide ..


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

phuviano said:


> Is there any way to use your apple remote with VLC under leopard???
> 
> I know it works with tiger, but doesn't seem to work with leopard.


i JUST ran into this problem tonight. The latest official release isn't working with Leopard, BUT, I found a link in the forums to a pre-release version, used it tonight and works great. The 'press play twice to enter or exit fullscreen' is neat, but seems to only work with an external monitor/TV if the video is on that screen first.

Anyhoo.. here is the link:
The VideoLAN Forums • View topic - VLC media player 0.8.6d prerelease


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

phuviano said:


> Is there any way to use your apple remote with VLC under leopard???
> 
> I know it works with tiger, but doesn't seem to work with leopard.


See SofaControl.


> Apple ships a Remote Control with the Mac. With only six buttons the Apple Remote is the ultimate in simple sophistication.
> 
> The standard functionality is limited to controlling just a couple of applications. Sofa Control breaks this limit. With Sofa Control you are able to control any application on your Mac and trigger whatever actions you like. Sofa Control puts you in control.
> 
> Out of the box Sofa Control comes with support for a number of applications. Applications like Keynote, Powerpoint, Safari, Preview, Acrobat, VLC, EyeTV, and many more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

kloan said:


> i JUST ran into this problem tonight. The latest official release isn't working with Leopard, BUT, I found a link in the forums to a pre-release version, used it tonight and works great. The 'press play twice to enter or exit fullscreen' is neat, but seems to only work with an external monitor/TV if the video is on that screen first.
> 
> Anyhoo.. here is the link:
> The VideoLAN Forums • View topic - VLC media player 0.8.6d prerelease


Yep I'm using this one. There are a couple of other issues with it (that are not showstoppers -- like redraw weirdness coming out of full screen with progress bar and such). The support should be rolled into the next update due anytime.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

JAGflyer said:


> I think the apple remote is only usable to control iTunes and FrontRow as well as just the normal volume.


(as an aside) You also were able to use your remote with Joost, although in the most recent version that seems to have been diabled


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Also check out DVDpedia.

It's a DVD library management package with a FrontRow-like interface. You can link anything to a DVD entry - an AVI, MP4, etc. and it launches the corresponding player.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

kloan said:


> i JUST ran into this problem tonight. The latest official release isn't working with Leopard, BUT, I found a link in the forums to a pre-release version, used it tonight and works great. The 'press play twice to enter or exit fullscreen' is neat, but seems to only work with an external monitor/TV if the video is on that screen first.
> 
> Anyhoo.. here is the link:
> The VideoLAN Forums • View topic - VLC media player 0.8.6d prerelease


Thank you very much. Remote works just like how I am used to it. 

Thanks again.


----------

